# deskbar-applet-2.26.2 - gnomeapplet Python module required

## rcmc_ronny

Hallo,

ich habe hier bereits gesucht, aber scheinbar gibt es noch keine Lösung.

Ich habe bereits laut einigen Tips, pycairo  und auch  pygtk neu emergt, aber nichts hilft. 

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip für mich ?  :Smile: 

Danke Ronny

```

[...]

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... found

checking for DESKBAR... yes

checking for gnomeapplet module... no

configure: error: gnomeapplet Python module required to build deskbar

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /data2/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.26.2/work/deskbar-applet-2.26.2/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.26.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3043:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2238:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *             environment, line 2252:  Called econf '--enable-evolution' '--exec-prefix=/usr' '--disable-scrollkeeper'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/data2/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.26.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/data2/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.26.2/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

----------

## musv

```
eix gnome-applets

* dev-python/gnome-applets-python

     Available versions:  2.24.1!t (~)2.26.0!t {debug examples}

     Homepage:            http://pygtk.org/

     Description:         Python bindings for writing GNOME applets

* gnome-base/gnome-applets

     Available versions:  (2)  2.24.3.1 (~)2.26.2 (~)2.26.3

   {acpi apm debug doc gnome gstreamer hal ipv6 networkmanager policykit}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Applets for the GNOME Desktop and Panel

2 Treffer.
```

----------

## rcmc_ronny

Ahhh, super. Danke..

* gnome-base/gnome-applets 

hat mir geholfen  :Smile: 

Ronny

----------

